# Problem with THPS4



## ProSkater4 (Aug 11, 2012)

So guys, I'm trying to play THPS4 and when I'm going to start the game appears some error saying.

"THPS4 failed to launch. The system appears to be out of memory or resources."

My PC has about 4 years old and in the first year that I received it I installed THPS4 and played it really well. But like all the games, I mastered it and unistalled but now I feel like playing the game again and this error occurs 

I hope you guys could give me some help, I searched for troubleshooting for this a lot and I couldn't solve it.


dxdiag report:

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GE
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9200M GE
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_06E8&SUBSYS_360B103C&REV_A1
Display Memory: 1521 MB
Dedicated Memory: 243 MB
Shared Memory: 1278 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Monitor PnP Genérico
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.7597 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/9/2008 23:23:00, 5877760 bytes

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/11/2012, 12:55:26
Machine name: -----------
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.101014-0432)
Language: Portuguese (Regional Setting: Portuguese)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: Compaq Presario CQ60 Notebook PC
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3400 @ 2.16GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 3068MB RAM
Page File: 1406MB used, 2564MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: None
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode


I really hope you guys can help me with this, if you can help, I'd really love


----------



## ProSkater4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

By "THPS4" and your name, I'll assume that you mean Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4.
That's a pretty old game....well before Windows Vista.
If you've already searched for a fix, you've found that it doesn't run on Vista.
I've used VMLite XP Mode  for older games and have had good success...maybe this will work for Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4.


----------



## ProSkater4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Didn't solve it ...


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello ProSkater

Did you get any error/issue when you tried the VMLite XP mode. 

Can you confirm that when you played the game before, it was on another OS other then Visa. Vista does eat up allot of RAM. A computer that has 3GB may dedicate allot of it to Vista. 

Does the issue occur when you try to install the game or run the game (you mentioned that you uninstalled it in the past). Try to do a disk defragementation for better optimization. 

You can also go into msconfig and stop any unneccessary processes running to free up some more system resources and see if that helps. 

Other then that, you can also upgrade your RAM and try the VMLite XP mode again and see if that solves the issue.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

The issue must be with your PC and not the game itself.
I tested the Tony Hahk Pro Skater 4 demo in Windows 7 64bit
and within VMLite XP Mode and it played perfectly in both.

Maybe try updating the 4+ year old video drivers.


----------

